# Brad Pattison... again.



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=107062377515


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I never heard of him....I went to his regular page and didnt see anything harmful....whats the deal with him?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> I never heard of him....I went to his regular page and didnt see anything harmful....whats the deal with him?


There's a video clip of him 'hanging' a golden retriever by the neck so the dog's feet are off the ground, as well as smacking the dog in the face with a leash.

I joined the FB site. There are only 108 members, so we need to spread the word. I feel sorry for any dog 'trained' using punishment.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

He has very outdated, abusive training methods. Things like putting your dog on leash, attaching the leash to your waist and then sprinting in random directions so your dog is yanked and jerked around and learns to stay with you to avoid that. Going around and over obsticles and dragging the dog to teach it to go with you. Not using treats or toys at all in training because the dog should just want to work for you, not needing bribes or rewards to do so. 

There have been videos online of him doing classes where he's smacked/hit dogs, on his show he's done things like taken an untrained dog off leash, letting it run off into the streets (to proove to the owner that the dog needs training....), he's taken his personal dog into the yard of an aggressive dog (his dog got attacked, big shock....). In any of the shows I've watched, I can't say honestly that he really even LIKES dogs. I haven't seen him be affectionate or kind to any of them....

Yet he has a show and works 'miracles' because the dogs he abuses of course become fearful and cower, avoiding the next correction. 

Lana


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> There's a video clip of him 'hanging' a golden retriever by the neck so the dog's feet are off the ground, as well as smacking the dog in the face with a leash.
> 
> I joined the FB site. There are only 108 members, so we need to spread the word. I feel sorry for any dog 'trained' using punishment.


http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=101582253210738

Before it's removed from the WWW. You'll find that a lot of his 'fan pages' and such have edited comments, or no comments allowed. This video was all over youtube, but somehow it keeps getting removed from there and other places.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=101582253210738

Another video. The dog is walking on a loose leash, looks at him three times, goes slightly ahead and gets yanked off his feet. Brad doesn't tell the dog to do anything even though the dog looks at him three times....

Lana


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=101582253210738
> 
> Before it's removed from the WWW. You'll find that a lot of his 'fan pages' and such have edited comments, or no comments allowed. This video was all over youtube, but somehow it keeps getting removed from there and other places.
> 
> ...


Both video links go to the same video of him yanking the dog off its feet and striking it in the face. Just FYI that the second one of the dog on the loose leash didn't show up.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Both video links go to the same video of him yanking the dog off its feet and striking it in the face. Just FYI that the second one of the dog on the loose leash didn't show up.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b77GdM9CEA

there!

Lana


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b77GdM9CEA
> 
> there!
> 
> Lana


Thanks. That is just horrendous. You can see the guy setting up the dog, setting him up, then hurting him. Awful.

It's hard to tell, but it seems like the dog actually makes a sound in response to being yanked like that. Hard to watch.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That 2nd video is just awful..


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

His show doesn't even focus on training the dogs. He goes in and berates the people for whatever reason he can find. He gives them stupid tasks to do like don't talk to your dog at all for the next week. Then he puts surveilance cameras in thier houses so he can berate them some more. Then he "saves" thier relationship or family by telling them to hug each other or go on a picnic or something. But when dealing with the dogs all I see him do is yell at them or physically force them to do something.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

He's a d-bag. I know a gal who dated him and it was a less than pleasant experience for her. He's not "acting" for the cameras...that's his real personality.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't even bring myself to watch the videos. I did see his show one time. For some reason Animal Planet thought it would be a good idea to air it. It was never shown again, probably because of the negative feedback.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What an evil arrogant man. I just posted the site on his fan site on Facebook. I'm sure they'll remove it before anyone watches it. I get so angry about him sometimes and wish there was something more we can do about it.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Also, all of the facebook pages against him are not on facebook anymore or at least I can't find them.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

FinnTastic said:


> Also, all of the facebook pages against him are not on facebook anymore or at least I can't find them.



They sent an e-mail out saying they changed the name, slightly, for "legal reasons"...i just looked and its not showing up on my fb page anymore.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Apparently his attorney threatened to sue the person who originated the first FB site, so she has withdrawn. I believe the name has been changed and someone else is running it now.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG he's horrible I've never heard of him before now. All he's going to do is make dogs afraid of their owners.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

The sad thing is people buy into it and it seems anyone who criticizes him can have legal action taken from his lawyers. That is a very scary thing. Here is a quote from an internet magazine Avenue Calgary
PPattison believes dog owners get into bad patterns largely because of the structure of dog training that's out there. "There is not a governing body to oversee and make sure that dogs are being treated properly," he says. In this way, his training, while entertaining to watch on his show, is less about shock value and more about ensuring dogs and owners form a bond that will carry them throughout life. I thought that was pretty funny since people's complaint about him seems to be he isn't treating animals properly.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

My mom ONLY watches him and seems to think he is a god and ALL his training works. I keep trying to tell her all thats been stated above but 'everyone has their own opinions'. i MUCH prefer Cesar Milan(sp?) fear, and violence should NEVER be used in training dogs.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

If his 'training' works, it's only because the dogs he 'trains' are afraid not to respond as 'trained.'


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

They had to remove the groups because of legal action and facebook saying the pages weren't fair. However discussing how to get him off tv and so on (provided it doesn't get nasty) seems to work better...

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=134847146531580&ref=ts

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=134847146531580&ref=ts#!/group.php?gid=101093056609319&ref=ts

Lana


----------



## Golden Crusader (Nov 13, 2013)

*He's still at it*

I'm a little late to this discussion but wanted to make everyone aware that Mr. Pattison hit (or "nicked", as he calls it) my dog at a Pet-related event this past weekend. My dog was wearing a gentle-lead as people and pets were allowed at the event and was stimulus-heavy. As I walked by one of the booths, a vendor approached me and asked if I would like to see a collar they were selling that would do the some thing as the lead without the nose-loop. I consented and she began to demonstrate the collar. Meanwhile, another vendor attending the same booth was demonstrating the collar to a man and a woman. While the demonstrations were being done, something fell out of the woman's pocket, which my dog decided was food. You have to understand, we spent 2 hours at the event at every single booth tried to give my dog a treat of some sort. At the same time the vendor went to get it, my dog did also. The vendor reacted by hitting my dog on the nose. 
I need to tell you that in demonstrating the collar on my dog, the vendor I was dealing with had halved the 6 ft. leash I had, in order to show me how to tether the dog to my body. So, the leash was no more than 3 ft. long. The placement of all the parties in this incident was as follows: the vendor and my dog, myself, the other vendor, and the other couple ... with an adequate amount of personal space in between. Please keep this in mind as I continue. 
I turned to the vendor demo'ing on my dog and asked her to remove the collar as we needed to leave. I then turned to the vendor who had hit my dog and told him it was not acceptable to hit my dog. He then told me that he had only "nicked" him and he wasn't hurt. I replied that he could call it whatever he wanted at it was semantics, as far as I was concerned. He then got very hostile and demanded I give him my hand so he could "show" me how hard he had "nicked" my dog. I told him that there was no way I was giving him my hand and that I thought he had done enough hitting for the day. I turned from him to help in getting the collar off my dog and overheard him trying to convince the couple that all he was doing was "protecting" them as my dog was going "after" woman. At no time did my dog growl, bare his teeth, or act in an aggressive manner. He then told me that he had "done me a favour" and I was "lucky" he had stopped my dog because if he had hurt the woman I would get sued. Again, no-one AT ANY TIME was ever in any danger. My dog was not interested in the woman, only what had fallen to the floor.
The vendor clearly did not like being chastised so publicly and left, so I asked the other vendors at the booth who he was and was then told he is a "certified trainer" named Brad Pattison (I still didn't really know who he was but saw he had two books for sale at the booth). It was then I later learned that he also had a television show and that this wasn't the first time he had hit a dog.
After my experience, doing research, and talking to people, it seems to me that Mr. Pattison not only scares dogs into submission but tries to do the same with people. He tried to frighten the other couple into believing they were in imminent danger and tried to scare me into thinking I would get sued. My dog wasn't hurt but that simply is not the point - Mr. Pattison reacted to a situation he perceived was occurring, hit my dog, and became aggressive with me when I called him on it. I'm not sure how else to deal with this incident other than to tell people about it - awareness is key. I don't want this to happen to anyone else.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bender said:


> He has very outdated, abusive training methods. Things like putting your dog on leash, attaching the leash to your waist and then sprinting in random directions so your dog is yanked and jerked around and learns to stay with you to avoid that. Going around and over obsticles and dragging the dog to teach it to go with you. Not using treats or toys at all in training because the dog should just want to work for you, not needing bribes or rewards to do so.
> 
> There have been videos online of him doing classes where he's smacked/hit dogs, on his show he's done things like taken an untrained dog off leash, letting it run off into the streets (to proove to the owner that the dog needs training....), he's taken his personal dog into the yard of an aggressive dog (his dog got attacked, big shock....). In any of the shows I've watched, I can't say honestly that he really even LIKES dogs. I haven't seen him be affectionate or kind to any of them....
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this, and just can't understand why people buy into this!


----------

